

Ask HN: Who's hiring? - krmmalik

Full disclosure: I've just exited from an 8yr partnership in another business. We ended up having differing visions and values, and it was decided it was best for us to separate.<p>As a result i've lost my income stream and need to find some freelance work very quick.<p>I would say I work best in Digital Marketing; i use that as an umbrella term for things like Web Analytics, Social Media, Conversion Optimisation.<p>Also, although i've only done this in short bursts so far, i'd be interested in working in Project Management capacity to get development work completed. I'm not a developer myself, but have a working knowledge of programming.
======
Sodaware
Here is the September "who's hiring" topic:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463689>

If you're looking to work freelance, there's also the Freelancer topic for
September: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463692>

Good luck!

~~~
krmmalik
Thank you so much. I didnt realise there is a monthly posting until after I
had posted. Thank you very much anyhow.

